# Got the engagement puppy name tag today!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This is going to be great.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great idea. Good luck!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Awwww, very cute!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You're video taping this, right?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That is so cute!!! Is the plan to just have the puppy come out to her and wait for her to "check" to see it's name??


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww, cute!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Omigosh, that is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

perfect tag!!

i'm purty excited about this, too


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Such a pretty tag.....your girlfriend is in for one special day!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

How romantic!!! Congratulations.


----------



## msubball2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks everyone i am super excited and i can't believe it is only about a day away.

the plan is to have my brother (she won't know he is here) tie the dog to a bench along a lake by my house. i live a minute away and will text him when we are almost there. he will put down a lot of treats and walk away.

as we drive by we will see this little puppy alone and we will stop to "investigate". he is going to have his camera to take pics and video tape.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

This is a little EXCITING!!  I cant wait


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I hope the pup wont get scared and try and break free from the leash trying to find his human. I am seriously not trying to be negative...I just get scared


----------



## msubball2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

he literally will only be "alone" for a matter of seconds and my brother will still be in site walking away with his back to us. i am having him put down ample treats and toys so hopefully he won't even notice he is alone. i am going to make sure the coller is very secure!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for explaining that. Ill be anxious to come home from work and hear how it went! What a special Guy you are  Its all very sweet. Shes a lucky gal


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Yay so excited for you!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

OMG its beautiful and just a great memory thing to keep and like hang somewhere!! Oh this is so romantic I cant wait to hear the story and see the pictures  Good luck and best thoughts and wishes for good weather and everything else tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwwww......love it. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

The video and photos are going to be PRICELESS.
Best of Luck!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say good luck! I would definitely say yes to that, although Murphy might have something to say about it


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, it sounds like quite a day you have coming up. I'm so excited for you. I love the tag.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

aww the tag is perfect = ) it has just the right amount of bling hahah.

i cant wait to see photos and hear how it all goes.

this is exciting to me. i can only imagine how pumped you are. good luck im sure everything will go great


----------



## eyeswideclosed (Nov 1, 2010)

This is amazing! I am sooo soo sooooooo excited to hear how it went. The tag is beautiful. Your girlfriend is one lucky lady  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is the best proposal idea I've ever heard of she is one lucky lady.


----------



## Everything's Golden (Nov 1, 2010)

How beautiful! My significant other would never think of something like that. She's a super lucky girl. *Tear*


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the tag....can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the hardest part. You must calm yourself. I know that I got progressively amped up in teh week before I got engaged. By the time we were heading out that night, she was asking me why I was acting so weird. I almost blew the surprise and barely managed to pull off my plan (Mine was getting her to the Xmas tree at Rockefeller Center). So, take tonight, relax, read a book, think of anything else other than getting engaged. 

One last piece of advice, if it gets messed up somehow, just roll with the punches. Make the surprise about getting the pup, make her think that that is what it is all about, maybe fake being upset that the puppy surprise got ruined. Then get her to look at the name tag. 

And don't forget the ring.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, stay calm.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish you luck with your engagement tag. You put your heart and soul into it,plus the new puppy!!!!!! 
Oh and the date 11/20/10 is my anniversary, we will be married 46 years. I wish you and Ashley many years together.
June


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im just tuning in and Im sooooooo excited, cant wait to hear how everything went, wow a puppy, a ring and a marriage proposal all in one day!!!! What more could a girl ask for ?????/:: She sure is a lucky lady........Good LUCK......


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

The tag is great!! I cant wait to hear how it went and to see all the pictures!!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Is there a significance to the date??? Or just that the pup came along, and it 's the first sat from when you got him....did I see his name somewhere, or are you picking him up tomoro too???? Excitement building, and building....:::


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

The puppy is a surprise as well. Tomorrow is the big day!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ah ha!!!! Thanks Diana!!!::


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG this is the best thread EVER. I'm so excited to hear how it goes.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I wish I knew what time he was doing it.. I could have gone and spied :curtain:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Ashley can make the calls, tell friends/family...but he has to let us know how it went lst!! 
can't wait to see the pup


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

The suspense! Oh the suspense....

I'm going to sit here and stare at this thread waiting to find out what happened!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Good Luck tomorrow! :crossfing
A suggestion for your brother, tell him to spread the treats out - within reaching distance of the pup - as this will prolong the amount of time it will take it to eat them.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Aw this is SO cute & perfect! She will totally say yes!

My bestfriends got engaged kind of like this.. they took their dogs for a walk and he tied a note to one of their collars when she wasn't looking, the dog ran over to her and she read the note, then she turned around and he was on 1 knee with a ring. Of course she said yes


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I sure hope he comes back here and doesn't leave us hanging.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow! It will be great. Looking forward to pictures/video.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sigh!!! How romantic and cute and so very very nice.

Hope everything turns out just the way you planned it.

Me and Lucy going to have a nap and dream of our Knight in shining armour (amour).


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He had better come back and tell us if she said YES or NO !!! LOL We want pictures...


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Nothing yet? LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Waiting patiently!! God...she better say yes after all of this......


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Dang, I cant wait to hear how everything went. Its like waiting for the next episode of a soap opera. I told my husband about it and he just smiled and said, "OH yeah, just wait, one golden leads to more goldens and in five years he will be wondering where the carpet went under all that golden hair". What a pooper he is, ahhhh, but we have been married ten years. LOL! Cant wait to hear how things went.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay... we're all getting very impatient now. I mean I know you're probably out celebrating the excitement of your engagement AND your new puppy, but hey, what about US your co-conspirators. What are we? Chopped liver?:wavey:

Just kidding - but we really want to hear how it went and see LOTS of pics...


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I keep coming back to see how it all went as well. So exciting! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I keep checking on this thread to see what happened- It's like a really good book- you just get sucked into it!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh I wish Jason had done something like that for us. How cute!!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

KellyH said:


> Okay... we're all getting very impatient now. I mean I know you're probably out celebrating the excitement of your engagement AND your new puppy, but hey, what about US your co-conspirators. What are we? Chopped liver?:wavey:
> 
> Just kidding - but we really want to hear how it went and see LOTS of pics...


 
hahaha i feel the same way! i keep checking and checking the thread and NOTHING!! 

waiting....waiting....waiting

cant wait to hear everything :


----------



## msubball2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG what a day it has been!!!

around 1 PM i told ashley i had to head into the office for a bit and that i'd be back by 4 and we would leave for an early dinner around 4:30 because my co-worker was having a party that started at 6. that way she wouldn't think it was weird that we were going out to an early dinner.

my brother met me and we drove out to the breeder. i had 3rd pick of the males and from my previous 3 trips my favorite my favorite one was "orange". i wasn't trying to get attached to any puppy because i knew there were two people picking ahead of me. but today, orange was one of the 3 left. we spent an hour there and "orange" was defnitely the puppy that wanted attention from me and my brother the most. plus he was the biggest one and had darker fur, which i prefer.

then we came back, my brother took the dog to the park and i went home. ashley and i were watching tv waiting to leave when my roomate my came in from a bike ride. he told us that he saw this little dog tied up in the park but didn't stop. so ashley and i both act concerned and i say that we will drive that way and check on the puppy.

i'm driving by the lake and there is the pup. i had texted my brother when i left the house and he put down some puppy food and walked away. i got to the dog first and got down on my knees and looked at the tag. ashley kept saying, whats his name??? is there a number????

i held up the dog and said, oh my gosh look at what his name is. she had to find the tag and it said "will you marry me ashley" she started saying oh my god, no way, etc. and pulled out the ring from my pocket and say my whole speech. she started crying. it was perfect. it went so well and she had NO IDEA what was coming. she was so surprised and sooo excited that i got a puppy. it was like two great surprises at once.

we named him COOPER and he has been such a good boy. he is a cuddle bug and as i am writing this he is snuggled on ashley's lap sound asleep. i can't believe the time has come and i am now engaged and have a dog!!!!

here are a few pics.....my brother and roomate took pics from a distance of the proposal but i haven't got them uploaded yet. those will come probably tomorrow! thanks everyone for your support! 

Testing to upload a pic here?? not sure if this is working??


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

The pic isn't working for me... but I have to say, I burst into tears just reading this. I can't even IMAGINE how SHE felt!!

Omg, lucky girl you have. 

Also, I was in Novi today! Too bad we didn't drive by the proposal park. I would have wanted to watch, LOL!

Novi is a very beautiful city! We should get together for playdates! Congrats!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

There is a new thread with Cooper's pictures!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't see it--but HUGE congrats! What a great way to propose. I am envious...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this has been so much FUN! a story with the most wonderful ending - love+golden puppy. 
think Ashley'll let us in on wedding planning?


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

YAY this is so cool.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm extremely happy for you, Ashley, and "Cooper".
Wish you all nothing but the very best in the future and what a great story and the beginning of endless love. 
Thank you for sharing with us here and
Cooper is gorgeous looking boy, and his life journey has just begun. 

You are very SMOOTH operator...:You_Rock_ and what at beautiful *PUPPY & LOVE* saga.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Just found this thread. Wow! Now that's romance. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

What a great story!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Oh wow! Congratulations - please post up the pics for us!  I'm almost in tears too reading your story as I read your original thread too!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
May you all have a Blessed Life together.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Congrats! She is a lucky girl


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awww...congratulations!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am SO late to this story - but I just read this thread and on the update post, got shivers and got all teary.

What an amazing story. Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! You are the most romantic guy!


----------



## msubball2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

awwww thanks everyone. i will be able to post some of the pics of the proposal by tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations!! I'm so glad that it worked out, and I look forward to seeing many many pictures of Cooper and your new family!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Get ready for a baby by learning wth the puppy baby!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What an awesome story. She is one lucky girl


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!! Sounds amazing... Cant wait to see the pics!!!!


----------

